# KENYA, British India Passenger Liner, Complete at Last.



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed today at about 1600 Bst. 32'=1". Completely hand-made.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very lovely Bob! Makes all realise how fun it is to finish a model.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Fantastic!
How much would a model like that cost Bob?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for comments.

What they fetch varies vastly. Mostly, they have gone to the maritime auctions in London where the prices are totally unpredictable. Sometimes, simple models that I have not considered anything special, such as HMS CARCASS (7 ½ inch-long hull )in the ice (attached) have gone for £24 an hour building time, whilst others such as the passenger liner KLIPFONTEIN (attached) have only fetched £3.99 an hour. The worst one was schooner VICTORIA that fetched half a pence per hour at auction!
The cost of sending them to the auctions is now also getting a bit steep these days with commission rates at 15% plus the cost of sending them there, cost of illustrations in catalogue. Insurance etc. Even the poor old buyer has to pay an extra 20% on top of the hammer price!

I would normally expect £10 an hour with no charge for materials, that would make KENYA £830, but it is unlikely to happen. Since the World-wide financial crisis hit, interest has fallen right away and I am really wondering if it is worth it even bothering with anything like this again. It is just a hobby, following 31 years at sea, but now, for the first time in years, the expenses have exceeded profits by about £68 this tax year. Even sales at £10 an hour get whittled down by income tax as my MNOPF has used all my allowances. With DONNA FRANCISCA, GLENMOOR, JAMES A. WRIGHT and KENYA unsold and with no prospects to speak of, we are now running out of space, so will be turning more to nautical writing from now on which is cleaner, less expensive, more profitable and in many ways just as satisfying as model shipbuilding.

EEC rules have branded me a “business” and their many obstructive rules now prevent me selling overseas to the USA and Hong Kong where the greatest interest lies. 

I am looking forward to the change and I have had a good innings. KENYA is the 242nd model completed since I left the sea in October 1992. Whether I shall be able to simply stop making them, is by no means certain as I have tried before and failed. 

On my last trip to sea with the impending demise of radio officers on an international basis, I was speaking on the subject of redundancy to an old American passenger and I always remember his words of wisdom. 

“Well, Bob, I am a lot older than you and I find you are pretty versatile. I am pretty certain that you will find as one door closes, another will open, and I feel sure things will work out for you!” 

He was quite correct and these things make life more interesting.

This morning (0700) I am feeling refreshed and ready for the world, rather like arriving in the home port after a long voyage, all packed and ready to go on leave!

Bob


----------



## tugboat (Nov 23, 2006)

The Kenya looks real good Bob. I, for one, hope you won't stop and hope I'll see some more of your work when you feel in the mood. Don't keep us waiting too long!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
Not really the mood, but more a matter of space. We now have twelve of them lying around, although 9 of these are in our permanent collection. I have plenty to occupy myself with now in the form of writing. Did a bit of tidying up today and took a heap of junk to the tip. The deserted mini-shipyard is still as I left it yesterday on completion of KENYA, so I will be tidying all that up now.
Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob Another masterpiece and thank you for giving us a progress report on the building
programme.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

A very reasonable price for all the work and the craftsmanship that has gone into it Bob.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for comments. Usually, people think they are rather over-priced as they are relatively small when compared to what most model shipbuilders produce. Unfortunately, the deductions are quite apalling and not generally appreciated. The last one that sold at auction in London (Harrison cargo liner POLITICIAN) went for £600 and, at first glance, one could say that was a very good price. But everyone wants their "pound & pint." So after deductions of seller & buyer commission, transport to London, auction catalogue illustration, auction house insurance (compulsory), building materials and last, but not least, income tax. All that is left of the £600 is £266! The EEC rules now say I am a business rather than a hobby, so if I send a model to Australia, for instance, and the buyer simply decides they don't want it, I have to refund in full, including transport costs and they don't even have to send it back! I have to arrange collection. Also, if one is lost or damaged, I must bear the cost of it. Since these rules came in, couriers will now pay out on cost of materials only, which is very low. 

But, although branded a a business, if I try to purchase materials at Trade Price, I am told to "push off!"

So, at the moment we are "Hove to" so to speak. Or, as my wife jokingly says, we are "hauling in our slacks!" (This non-nautical term came out at a stage production of a nautical tale many years ago, initially enraging one of the old school Union-Castle captains, but later becoming something of a joke).

Bob


----------

